# Cutaway Drawings



## gumbyk (Mar 22, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but I couldn't find anything.
Military Aviation 1903-1945 Cutaways gallery - Pictures Photos on FlightGlobal Airspace
Military Aviation 1946-2006 Cutaways gallery - Pictures Photos on FlightGlobal Airspace


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2010)

Very cool Gumbyk, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2010)

Had not seen that site before. Nice find.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice link mate


----------



## Waynos (Mar 23, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Had not seen that site before. Nice find.



Its a treasure trove. I would also recommend you, and everyone else who hasn't already tried it, to go to the main part of the archive site (the 'archive' button at the top of the screen) and from there you can read every issue of flight magazine published from 1909 to 2004. Its wonderful!

it also has this refreshingly rare statement in the small print 



> 100% FREE ACCESS – forever. In fact we’re positively encouraging you to link to, copy and paste


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2010)

Very interesting stuff! Thanks...


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, thanks for posting, I have it saved now to my favorites.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 23, 2010)

I found this cutaway in ebay why here are free?, I dowloaded all them...thanks mate for your search on the web...


----------

